# Double Skewb



## AbsoRuud (Jun 10, 2020)

I received the Double Skewb from MoYu store the other day. It's a well turning puzzle. Stiff at first, but it loosened up pretty quickly after a bunch of turns. The difference between this Skewb and a normal Skewb is that there is an inner center underneath each outer center, that can turn independently of the outer center. And those have to be solved as well to match inner with outer center. I've noticed that turning one corner moves all 6 inner centers, turning the corner opposite that turns no inner center, and all other corners turn the 3 inner centers adjacent to it.

So far I've easily gotten it back to its solved state, minus the inner centers. I am stumped so far as how to do it. I'll play around with it some more. This puzzle is in the same line as the Maple Leaf Skewb and the Polaris Skewb. An apparently simple concept with a high degree of difficulty. MoYu has really been doing well on these kind of puzzles recently. The puzzles are interesting, turn well, and are very affordable, without feeling cheap. I can honestly recommend them. I have a video about this and another puzzle up on my YouTube channel: Clicky clicky

 You can see the yellow inner center in the white outer center and the orange inner center in the blue outer center here.
Turning the red/white/blue corner would rotate all inner centers. 
Turning all over visible corners would only turn the three inner centers connected to it.

You can order it here from MoYu store. If you use my discount code absoruud10 you get 10% off on orders over 30 dollars.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 11, 2020)

Looking forward to this!! I've bought every Meilong cube except 5x5 and 6x6, and really eager to add this to my collection!



btw, is there a name for all WCA puzzles that are not cube-shaped?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Self-promotion incoming...

People should be like me and create 1 thread for all of their reviews, then just bump the thread when they get a new puzzle.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 11, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Looking forward to this!! I've bought every Meilong cube except 5x5 and 6x6, and really eager to add this to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> btw, is there a name for all WCA puzzles that are not cube-shaped?


They generally call it irregular cubes or non-WCA cubes. Also, the new MeiLong 5x5x5 is very good. It's smaller than the old one and mainworthy if you magnetise it.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 11, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> They generally call it irregular cubes or non-WCA cubes. Also, the new MeiLong 5x5x5 is very good. It's smaller than the old one and mainworthy if you magnetise it.


A new Meilong 5x5? I am definitely checking it out if it is sold here in Taiwan!

The reason I didn’t bought it when the Meilong 5x5 came out is because everyone just bought them all before I could place my order XD.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 11, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> btw, is there a name for all WCA puzzles that are not cube-shaped?


Non-cubic puzzles


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 11, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> A new Meilong 5x5? I am definitely checking it out if it is sold here in Taiwan!
> 
> The reason I didn’t bought it when the Meilong 5x5 came out is because everyone just bought them all before I could place my order XD.


Yup. MoYu store sells them. (And if you use the link in my signature... you know...  )


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jun 12, 2020)

I got the Double Skewb a few days ago, and it's been a fun challenge. Haven't been able to solve all the inner centers...-yet.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 12, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> I got the Double Skewb a few days ago, and it's been a fun challenge. Haven't been able to solve all the inner centers...-yet.


I am gonna work on a tutorial today or this weekend.


----------

